# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Pigmentvlekken en zonnebrandcrème

## Oki07

Wat zijn jullie ervaringen? Worden de vlekken donkerder. Breng je het over je gehele gezicht aan of rond de vlekken?
Dit naar aanleiding van een opmerking net dat ik er zo wit uitzie en of ik niet in de zon heb gezeten van het weekend  :Mad:

----------

